# dutch oven deer ham



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Going to the hunting camp this weekend planning on putting a deer ham in the dutch oven and burying in the coals...Can't beat doin it this way easy, taste great, and fun to prepare. I usually cut the ham into fist sized chunks season good add potatoes, carrots, onions, garlic, cup beef broth put in my hole with some pecan wood coals, cover with a piece of sheet metal, and let her dig for about 3-4 hrs. while we are hunting. When you open it will be the most tender juicey deer ham you've ever tried...add some big biscuts and you got a meal.


----------

